# Radeon 9550 3D support



## rota (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm considering installing FreeBSD 7.1, but will I have 3D support with the radeon open source driver? Will font anti-aliasing work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## adamk (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, 3D support is available via the open source radeon driver.  As for font aliasing:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-fonts.html

Adam


----------



## rota (Jan 30, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Yes, 3D support is available via the open source radeon driver.  As for font aliasing:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-fonts.html
> 
> Adam


Just one final question. Do I need to load certain modules, or is it enough just to install xf86-video-ati port and then configure xorg.conf?


----------



## adamk (Jan 30, 2009)

If you are using Xorg 7.4, I would recommend adding this line to the Device section of your xorg.conf file:

Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

That's really the only change I'd recommend to the stock xorg.conf file for a single monitor setup.

Adam


----------



## rota (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. I'm posting this because I only had experience in configuring the proprietary fglrx drivers in Linux.


----------



## trev (Jan 31, 2009)

If you're going to enable EXA, then I strongly suggestyou also add:


```
Option      "MigrationHeuristic"  "greedy"
```

or a speed daemon it won't be (although my experience is with the nv driver...]


----------



## adamk (Jan 31, 2009)

Since the upgrade to Xorg 7.4, I have not needed that option on any of my radeons.

Adam


----------



## rota (Feb 1, 2009)

Happily using the "radeon" driver, but this time it's SLiM to blame. I added slim_enable="yes" in rc.conf and when I reboot SLiM starts, but I can't type anything or move the cursor. Also tried seting it up in /etc/ttys but again the same effect.


----------

